# 1032 Vibrates



## Glockem45

This thing throws the snow but it beats me to death. Is this normal the stock 10HP Tecumseh engine is loud, and vibrates everything to death? My hands and arms are tired after wrestling this bad boy. Also, it seems to vibrate parts loose quite often, and I always seem to be re tightening bolts or other parts falling off after a session of blowing snow. Kinda funny, but I feel like I have run a jackhammer for hours after running this darn 1032. Your thoughts?


----------



## guilateen02

Try thread lock on those nuisance bolts. Also when I restored my 8/32 I added a poly/ rubber bushing under the engine base. There isn't much room on the bolt so it can't be to thick. Only about 5mm and the lock washer had to stay off. I used high strength thread lock on the bolts. It helped with the vibrations being transfered to your hands and arm. Still could feel it but not as bad. Also seemed to quite the machine down just a bit. As for wrestling the 32 inch. It's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

shouldn't be vibrating like that. Wonder if you have something out of balance..


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I'd pull the belt cover and see what the drive pulley and belt look like.
Is it vibrating all the time ??


----------



## 43128

its more then likely the engine, maybe the impeller bearing


----------



## skutflut

+1 on the thread locker, or replace the nuts that come loose with Nyloc nuts. Nothing worse than having a chute fall of in mid storm. Have you noticed it the engine mounting bolts are loose? That could add quite a bit of vibration.

For a test to help pin down where the vibration is coming form, try removing both the auger and drive belt, and then run the engine and see how bad it is. If it's still bad, the engine is the cause, check for missing fins on the fly wheel if you have them. 

If the engine itself is OK, then add back the impeller belt and try it with just that and the engine. If you pick up the vibrations when the impeller is running, you know where to look. 

You could do the same test with the traction belt only as well, although there's less stuff there to go wrong.


----------



## lee h

I have a 1032 and mine runs fine with no vibrations other than the norm.
I would take a look at the belts, pulleys, Bearings. Doe's it vibrate all the
time even when the auger isn't spinning. If someone had the flywheel off 
may be there are some missing flywheel fins. Sounds like you have something
terribly out of balance or bent.


----------



## mobiledynamics

skutflut said:


> +1 on the thread locker, or replace the nuts that come loose with Nyloc nuts. Nothing worse than having a chute fall of in mid storm.



LOL. This happened to me on my 621. One year, I lost a bolt holding the handlebar. Ordered parts and replaced both side with Nylocs.

This year, one on the chute went awol, and suddenly it was flopping limp.
Just got the proper bolt in last week. Replaced all chute nuts with Nylocs.

When it get's warmer, I plan to eyeball to see if there's anything I might want to remove and put some Loctite on.


----------



## skutflut

What really sucks, is when a bolt or something falls of, you dont notice right away, and you suck it up in the next pass and it flys away with the snow, never to be seen again, OR, it goes through your living room picture window :banghead:


----------



## mobiledynamics

Have you ever found a bolt that has rattled loose ;-)
If only I had that luck.

The lever on the fuel knob on my 621 came off. I didn't even know it.
Wifey found it.....luckily both the know and screw on it.

Worst is order a $bolt and then pay $$ ontop to get it shipped...


----------



## skutflut

I got my heated grip inserts send all the way from China for $2.88 with FREE shipping. Even came with a switch, and two bolts 

PS, they should be plenty warm enough if the outside temp stays about 60ish


----------



## Glockem45

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'd pull the belt cover and see what the drive pulley and belt look like.
> Is it vibrating all the time ??


I replaced the cutter bar, the two auger belts, and replaced the fuel lines, and rebuilt carb. I greased everything. Once I start it and get it warmed up, the thing is vibrating like crazy at the handles. Once I engage the auger it seems better but still vibrating. But dang, this thing is loud. 

How do I know if it needs a new muffler? I took it off and it seems like a straight through design with some baffle plates inside rattling around.


----------



## skutflut

If there are pieces rattling around loose, the baffles are probably rusted out and rattling around loose. Time to change it. That being said, have you considered


----------



## GoBlowSnow

huh? I can't hear you. I am half deaf!


----------



## Glockem45

GoBlowSnow said:


> huh? I can't hear you. I am half deaf!


Yes I wear eye and ear protection. . Ear protection is essential with this bad boy.


----------



## Blackfin

Does the imbalance occur when the auger and impeller is not engaged?

If it's only with the impeller spinning you might check the impeller bearing, the impeller itself for damage (missing bits, something stuck on it etc).

If the engine itself is vibrating like crazy, consider pulling the blower housing off and checking the flywheel for damage. You might also remove the flywheel nut and verify the key has not sheared and/or that the flywheel is properly and fully seated.


----------

